# how to take off old roof to repitch it



## chefaid90 (Oct 11, 2010)

We own a cabin that needs the whole roof ripped off and totally redone. It needs re pitched. The camp was originally 2 rooms then they added on to that but when they added the roof they didnt pitch it right and now we have MAJOR water damage inside the camp. What is the easiest way to take off all the tar and rolled roofing to get to the joists and get them down. We are taking it all the way down to the ceiling rafters in order to totally repitch roof. ok posted a picture. we need to take it all the way down to take both roofs off. hope i aint making this more complicated than it needs to be.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 11, 2010)

chefaid90 said:


> hope i aint making this more complicated than it needs to be.



You're making it much more complicated than it needs to be. First off, tear-off the old roofing materials. Then replace any damaged decking, from the looks of the cabin you can shingle , but I would put down an underlayment called Weather Watch, or Ice and Water Shield. Besure to re-install according to MFG specs. They are printed on the wrapper for a reason.

Save the expense of reframing and install the roofing correctly.


...and welcome to House Repair Talk.


----------



## handyguys (Oct 11, 2010)

I agree with the old dog ^^^

I would use Ice and Water shield under the tar paper under the shingles for the entire roof. Its small enough that the cost difference (versus just the edges and lower slope area) wont be that great.

Make sure you properly flash any roof penetrations as well.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 16, 2010)

Just leave it there and open the ends so you and get the new rafters down on the wall plate and cut some holes in the old roof to allow air movement.


----------



## chefaid90 (Apr 25, 2011)

ok update on this project we added a 14' addition to the front of the camp (no roof yet) and are now trying to refigure out how to do the roof. the old roof needs redone so we wanted to do the roof over the entire camp. How is the best way to do this? do we just cut into were the top of the roof is and tie into the joists or do we rip it all off and redo the whole thing?
I was worried about trying into the joist as to what the sides of the camp are gonna look like. if we need to go up 4-6' what is the side of our camp gonna look like with all that extra space.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 25, 2011)

Is the front what we are looking at in your picture or is the front where the door is?


----------



## chefaid90 (Apr 26, 2011)

the picture showed is the side the front door is to the left when looking at the picture and also where the porch was built and is being enclosed in and needs to be roofed in too. will try to post some more and better pics today


----------



## nealtw (Apr 26, 2011)

I think I would replace the hole thing with gable front and back, take drawing to your local truss company.


----------



## chefaid90 (Apr 27, 2011)

thats what i came up with last night. how much do trusses usually cost compare to building a roof yourself? its a camp and i dont have to worry about building codes and i dont want to spend a ton of money doing it either. my dad built a roof on his without going with premade trusses. just trying to figure out cost


----------



## nealtw (Apr 27, 2011)

I don't know the compared cost, but in time spent the trusses win every time. To build your own roof, you really need to know what you are doing.


----------



## chefaid90 (Apr 27, 2011)

my dad built his roof and its been on the camp now no problems for 20yrs now so i believe he knows what he is doing


----------



## nealtw (Apr 28, 2011)

Sounds like a plan, I would still check prices, Keep us posted.


----------

